# New Koi Betta losing color and turning Black



## Mylescent (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello!

I recently got a Koi betta about a month ago and he is a beautiful orange/blue/red color! He is currently my profile picture. However, recently, between Feb 19-Feb 28 his body has been turning black and I am unsure what I am witnessing. I know that there is a thing such as marbling that causes bettas to change colors, but I am unsure if that is the case. I'll attach some images below. 

As far as the tank care, this is what I have:

Housing:

6-gallon tank
Temperature 76 F.
Ammonia: 
I have the Seachem AlertSeries and it says it is at a safe level <0.02 ppm

pH:
 7.6, I use the API pH test kit

I don't have a test kit for Nitrite, Nitrate, Hardness
Filter: Yes, but I haven't changed it since I got him back at the end of January
There was a snail that popped up on accident when I bought floating plants, but he does not have any other fish tankmates
The location of my tank is on my desk in the living room. My housemates and I can be kind of loud at times, in case that is an important thing with sound sensitivity. 
Feeding:

Food: 
Omega One, Betta Buffet Flakes every day
Freeze-dried blood worms once a week

Frequency: twice a day at 12pm and 8pm
I am not always feeding him exactly at 8pm and may run an hour late
I shake a couple of flakes and watch him, then add more if he eats it within a minute. I try to stop feeding after 3 minutes.

Maintenance

Water changes: 
I try to do 25% but I end up doing about 50% as I'm still learning how to properly use the tube

The only thing I put in the water is the aquasafe dechlorinator 

Pictures Before:

















Pictures Now:

























Thank you, any advice or help is very appreciated!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Looks like he’s marbleing to me. Totally normal and also fun! I have one who is changing right now too. If you want to see an amazing transformation check out this thread.








This boy was a surprise


Local fish store asked if I wanted an ugly solid white fish they thought was almost dead. Of course I took him what else could I do? He was in a treatment tank for 2 weeks and then moved to his permanent home.....another 2 weeks and he is turning blue 💙 pic 1. Is first day in New tank This is today




www.bettafish.com


----------



## graciee (Feb 2, 2021)

is he showing any symptoms?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

He is looking healthy and great in my opinion! What a handsome fish.
As BettaloverSara already wrote it really looks like marbling and nothing to worry about.
I find it very attentive that you are seeking information here and would like to add 2 very important ”sticky notes“ for information concerning further care of his environment:

Fish-in cycling:
CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial

Water change guidline:
Oldfishlady water change recommendations
(100% water changes are no longer recommended - anything else in this guidline still applies)

You might want to change to feeding pellets instead of flakes as flakes are said to be less healthy for bettas (I personally have no experience with flakes and someone with experience may give further information on this subject). Feed him one by one in the beginning as they are sinking after a while and he might not be used to that. Remove any uneaten food after you haven‘t seen him picking it up from the bottom for a few minutes.
Good recommendations are Omega One Betta Buffet, Fluval Bug Bites Microgranules (either Betta Formula or light blue Size S) or Fluval Bug Bites Granules Size M, Northfin Betta Bits or New Life Spectrum Betta Formula.

I would also increase his water temperature to around 79 - 81 F, as 76 is a bit on the lower end for Bettas.

Your Ammonia Alert is a great tool! Reminds me of getting several aswell. And you will be on the safe side to have a Test Kit of your own to also watch other parameters, esp. Nitrite. 
The one recommended here would be the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. We don‘t have it in Europe and I find it cool and easy to use compared to ours here (which work fine, luckily - but the readings are not so easy to take).
And last but not least - don‘t worry about exact feeding times! I don‘t know any species in the world that need to stick to an exact timetable. Although a lot of animals will learn quite precisely when it‘s feeding time, if their keepers stick to the schedule !

As long as there‘s at least 3 hrs between the feedings your Betta will be ok. And you are watching his intake anyway already now. So sounds fine to me!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Beautiful fish! Enjoy the show.....love marbliing fish! and galaxy koi!


----------



## Mylescent (Mar 1, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Looks like he’s marbleing to me. Totally normal and also fun! I have one who is changing right now too. If you want to see an amazing transformation check out this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the response! Marbeling can turn into a dark color like this? I thought it was always blue and red, but I guess this does calm my nerves! I do miss his orange color


----------



## Mylescent (Mar 1, 2021)

Feanor said:


> He is looking healthy and great in my opinion! What a handsome fish.
> As BettaloverSara already wrote it really looks like marbling and nothing to worry about.
> I find it very attentive that you are seeking information here and would like to add 2 very important ”sticky notes“ for information concerning further care of his environment:
> 
> ...


This was indeed very helpful! Thank you so much for the advice a well!! I appreciate it greatly <3


----------



## Mylescent (Mar 1, 2021)

graciee said:


> is he showing any symptoms?


There were no behavioral symptoms as he is swimming back and forth pretty nicely, and he is still eating the food that is presented in front of him!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes! They can turn much darker, mine was pink and now half of him is blue.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

This is Hanks before and after


----------

